# Teriyaki Ground Beef Jerky???



## jimalbert (Nov 21, 2013)

Anyone ever do Teriyaki ground beef jerky?  I usually dont do ground beef jerky but i just threw a nice big buck in the freezer and did 30 lbs of muscle jerky in the 160L Cabelas dehydrator.  I have about 15 pounds of deer burger from last flintlock season that I would like to try ground beef jerky with and since my wife and kids arent into spicy stuff I thought I might try a teriyaki recipe.  I have a bunch but they call for tons of liquid (as a marinade) and wondered if someone could help me out with a recipe for GB Jerky.  Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance,

Jim


----------



## themule69 (Nov 21, 2013)

I do casingless GB snack sticks. Here is a lint to a thread I posted. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...cks-using-mes-40-and-amnps-with-lots-of-qview You can leave out some of the pepper and make jerky instaed of sticks.

It is time for more beef sticks. I kinda fallowed Bearcarver's unstuffed smoked beef log recipe http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/103811/unstuffed-smoked-beef-logs-slightly-hot-bearcarver-qview

I am using 10 lb of 80-20- ground check

Here is what I did

*Day # 1*
Mix the following:

*#1 Mix*

*Tender Quick*----------------------2.5 ounces*)*

Soy sauce---------------------------4 ounces

Ice Water----------------------------5 ounces

Stir this until TQ is dissolved, and put in fridge.

============================================================================

Then mix the following

*#2 Mix*

Black Pepper------------------------------------------------1 TBS

Home grown dried and crushed lemon pepper-----1 TBS Please note this is not lemon and pepper. It is a breed of pepper. A simi hot pepper

Crushed red pepper--------------------------------------1/2 TBS

Home grown dried Cayenne Pepper-------------------1 TBS

Mustard Seed------------------------------------------------1 TBS

Fennel Seed (slightly crushed)--------------------------1 TBS

Italian Seasoning--------------------------------------------1 1/2 tsp

Garlic Powder------------------------------------------------1 tsp

Onion Powder------------------------------------------------1 tsp
==============================================================================

*Any amounts of the ingredients above can change to suit your tastes, except the TQ*

*==============================================================================*

*Now spread your ground meat out in whatever you're going to mix it in.*
Incorporate Mix # 1 with Mix #2 together, and pour it over all of your ground meat.

Now Mix & Mix & Mix & Mix & Mix, until you're sure it's mixed as well as possible.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## jimalbert (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks Mule... However i was looking for something more along the lines of teriyaki flavored.  I actually mixed 10 pounds of bears pepperoni mix early yesterday morning for the gun tonight.  They have a great taste in my opinion.   I think 10 more pounds will go to a recipe that NEPA's hooked me up with and the other 10 I may experiment with some sort of teriyaki concoction if no one reply's with a proven recipe.  Thanks again for the suggestion.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## mitchk (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm actually thawing out 20lbs of  ground venison right now and decided to try my hand at ground jerky (picked up a jerky cannon at cabelas yesterday) this week. I have a tried and true teriyaki recipe but I've only used it on non ground meat. I typically turn 4-8 antelope into teriyaki jerky every year but I'm worried my  marinating recipe will not work with ground meat.   Do you or NEPA's care to share the recipe you'll be trying ? :grilling_smilie:


----------



## jimalbert (Nov 23, 2013)

Believe it or not the recipe at the top of this post is one of the best I have had.  Taste's slightly like pepperoni but very good.  Here is the one that NEPAs suggested.

5 lbs gb (extra lean to lean)

3 Tbs non iodized salt

1 tsp cure #1

3 Tbs non iodized salt

1 Tbs garlic powder

1 Tbs onion powder

2 tsp cayenne pepper

2 tsp black pepper

2 tsp curry powder

1/2 cup non fat dry milk (used for a binder and aids in shrinkage.)

1 cup water

Mix all the dry with the water. Doing this will eliminate any clumping of the dry into the meat. Mix well until you have a sticky gb mix.

You can bag this overnight in fridge if you like. Make into patys, strips or extrude for a jerky gun. Smoke your normal way or dehydrate. Add whatever you like. I know this looks like its warm but its not.

Enjoy

THanks,

Jim


----------



## mitchk (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks :yahoo:

It looks very similar to my old recipe minus the teriyaki/soy/pineapple. I'm going to break my 20lb into 5 lb batches and do some experimenting.  I'm a pineapple in jerky nut so I imagine all will have that in it.


----------

